# Removing UV Gel Nails....



## ben (Mar 26, 2008)

is there anyway I can do this at home?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

True gels can only be filed off. It's a very tedious process and you have to be very careful to not burn your own nails with friction. It's best to let them grow off as much as possible then file the remainder if you're going to remove them at home.


----------

